# Those that already know sex of your twins...



## HappiestMom

if you had a 12 week scan did you predict the sex by any potty shots or nubs you saw during the scan? were you right? I swear we have one boy and one girl... and I know everyone says you cant predict this early with potty shots but LO was 100% obvious girl at her 12 week scan... so Im thinking why not with the twins too lol... here are the two shots I pulled...

Baby A which I think is a Boy.....and then Baby B which I think is a girl...
 



Attached Files:







hooha.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 21









winky 3.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ttc1soon

They wouldn't even guess at my 14 week scan because its too high of a chance of being wrong. My scan at 18 weeks was when they told me. I had a feeling from my 6 week ultrasound that baby A was a girl and baby B was a boy and I was right. I never believed in mothers intuition about stuff like that until it happened to me, I just had this gut feeling right away.


----------



## HappiestMom

see thats how I feel! I knew with B right of..and this time I didnt have any really strong feelings either way so I just think that means one of each..coz with her I just felt girl girl girl the whole time!


----------



## amjon

At 12 weeks a potty shot shows you nothing. Both girl and boy have a nub then. You can sometimes tell by the angle. When they were doing the U/S at 12 weeks Baby A had a very obvious boy nub (pointing nearly back toward him). I asked the tech if that's what it was and she confirmed it was the nub. We didn't see anything on Baby B that could be the nub, but I was thinking girl. They were both boys though. Without the side profile showing a nub you can't even really guess.


----------



## HappiestMom

but that isnt true like I said I knew with B at 12 weeks...Im not saying that with every single baby you can tell at 12 weeks but with some you definitely can...

this was my LO Brieanan....obvious girl at 12 weeks during our first tri screening scan...3 distinct white lines....same exact lines at 17 and 20 weeks..didnt change... 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l625/mrsjerome/Brieanan%20Ultrasounds%20week%205%20till%20the%20end/pottyshot.jpg


----------



## amjon

MrsJerome said:


> but that isnt true like I said I knew with B at 12 weeks...Im not saying that with every single baby you can tell at 12 weeks but with some you definitely can...
> 
> this was my LO Brieanan....obvious girl...3 distinct white lines....same exact lines at 17 and 20 weeks..didnt change... https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l625/mrsjerome/Brieanan%20Ultrasounds%20week%205%20till%20the%20end/pottyshot.jpg

Boys can have 3 lines as well early on (penis plus scrotum). You can't tell from a potty shot at 12 weeks. They both have a "penis" looking nub at 12 weeks. See the pictures here. https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## HappiestMom

Im not saying she didnt have a nub although she never got a nub shot but it was obviously pointing down not up or it would be noticeable in such a perfect potty shot...

So interesting little nugget of information I just found. 2 studies which show that gender CAN be determined correctly at 13 weeks. So maybe our tech was right...!

Efrat et. al. &#8220;Fetal gender assignment by first-trimester ultrasound.&#8221; Ultrasound in Obstetrics and Gynecology. 2006.

Study included 656 participants ranging from 12-14 weeks gestation
Gender was determined in 93% of participants (7% inconclusive rate)
At 12 weeks, 99% of male gender predictions were correct, and 91% of female predictions were correct
At 14 weeks, 100% of both male and female predictions were correct
Hsiao et. al. &#8220;Fetal gender screening by ultrasound at 11 to 13(+6) weeks.&#8221; Acta Obstet Gynecol Scand. 2008

Study included 496 participants who were 11-14 weeks gestation
Gender was determined in 89% of participants (11% inconclusive rate)
At 11 weeks gestation, gender predictions were 71.9% accurate, at 12 weeks accuracy was 92%, while at 13 weeks the accuracy increased to 98.3%


----------



## HappiestMom

Anyway..I didnt get on here to argue about potty shots..I was just asking if anyone guessed gender based on a 12 week potty shot if it was right later on..that is all...


----------



## 77Tulips

I have a girl looking potty shot with my third son, his nub was all boy though. His potty shot looked much like your daughters. If I hadn't known nub theory I would have guessed girl.
The place I go for my u/s's is very good and has always nub guessed for me and always been right.


----------



## 77Tulips

MrsJerome said:


> Im not saying she didnt have a nub although she never got a nub shot but it was obviously pointing down not up or it would be noticeable in such a perfect potty shot...
> 
> So interesting little nugget of information I just found. 2 studies which show that gender CAN be determined correctly at 13 weeks. So maybe our tech was right...!
> 
> Efrat et. al. Fetal gender assignment by first-trimester ultrasound. Ultrasound in Obstetrics and Gynecology. 2006.
> 
> Study included 656 participants ranging from 12-14 weeks gestation
> Gender was determined in 93% of participants (7% inconclusive rate)
> At 12 weeks, 99% of male gender predictions were correct, and 91% of female predictions were correct
> At 14 weeks, 100% of both male and female predictions were correct
> Hsiao et. al. Fetal gender screening by ultrasound at 11 to 13(+6) weeks. Acta Obstet Gynecol Scand. 2008
> 
> Study included 496 participants who were 11-14 weeks gestation
> Gender was determined in 89% of participants (11% inconclusive rate)
> At 11 weeks gestation, gender predictions were 71.9% accurate, at 12 weeks accuracy was 92%, while at 13 weeks the accuracy increased to 98.3%

This study is based on nub theory not potty shots, I read it when I was checking how likely the nubs were to be wrong at 13 weeks.


----------



## Bumblebee117

Based on nubs I was 100% sure that I saw b and g even though the sonographer said she won't say what she thinks, I was right. :)


----------



## arj

Certainly looks like it, and its the most common combo. I found out one of mine was a boy at 13 weeks, then the other a boy at 19 weeks. They were di/di so thought frat, but they ended up being ID after DNA testing at 2 months old


----------



## Tasha360

I had a gut feeling on the sex of mine and from the side profile of 12 week scan i knew i had a boy and a girl from the angle of the nub x


----------



## drsquid

i thought boy and girl and i was right but wrong on who was who (but that was not based on nubs as i was attempting not to find out until the boy made it too freaking obvious)


----------

